

Reality Greater Than Augmented Reality - jharrier
http://shawnwall.github.com/blog/2012/07/03/reality-%3E-augmented-reality/

======
jharrier
Couldn't agree with this more. AR is a great example of a cool tech demo with
little real world usefulness.

~~~
shawnwall
There _is_ usefulness to it if people would stop using it as a
marketing/advertising tool and try to drive real value (which people need to
be doing in general with mobile). We need to find uses within the enterprise
or industrial space in combination with OpenCV.

